# Miletich Out



## JDenz (Nov 11, 2002)

With under two weeks left to go Pat Miletich, originally scheduled to fight Frank Trigg for the Welterweight belt, has withdrawn due to neck injury. Pat will be replaced by Welterweight standout Dennis Hallman who most recently fought in King Of The Cage in Reno on November 1st. 

Hallman owns both of Matt Hughes only losses and is known for his submission skills. Although in his fight last weekend against Betiss Mansouri showed Dennis opening up with some fast paced striking dont expect him to pull that risk against Trigg. Dennis isnt as strong as Pat at the clinch either, so look for him to want to go to the ground against the WFA vet. Although Dennis cut weight down to 155 to fight Pulver in the UFC for the title he is comfortable being back at 170 but Dennis isnt known for bulking up and cutting weight as Trigg and Miletich do so look for Hallman to also be a little light for this weight class against Trigg. 

Trigg has been training for Pat for months now and knows comparatively little about Hallman, saying via a WFA press release Honestly, I dont know anything about this cat, but I dont really need to. Expect Trigg to take advantage of any stand-up mistakes by Hallman but to be equally as eager to go to the ground where he can ground and pound Hallman


----------



## ace (Nov 22, 2002)

This will be a Tuff Match
Trigg is good, but i give Hallmen
the Win by Submisson


----------



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2002)

Ya it sucks that Pat is out though.  I like the way he and his guys fight.


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

He is 1 of the top fighters out there.
He is an opean minded Guy.
He has Trained in Wrestling , Jiu Jitsu , Mauy Thai & Boxing
He is a True Champ & it is sad to here that he is out.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2002)

Ya he will be back though


----------

